# The OG Goon lovers thread



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

I do truly and probably always will love my OG Goon




The builds that can fit no problem are outstanding 




And the flavour in my opinion is unmatched!!

Show me yours!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (26/1/18)

Lovely thread @Paul33

Here's mine







Simple coil setup inside with that Loaded Glazed Donuts juice. 






I don't use it too often because I'm not a big air vaper but I will agree it gives good flavour and a BIG vape. I like it on the odd evening for a bit of big air vaping on the milder juices

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

Silver said:


> Lovely thread @Paul33
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> ...


I hear you @Silver! It’s a HUGE vape after using a B.B. all day but I thought it deserved some love. 

It’s an amazing RDA. 

Aesthetics are unparalleled (again my opinion) and its machining is just top notch!! 

I’m a fan

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

Yours still has the original drip tip I see. 

My drip tip has gone awol in my vape cupboard somewhere...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (26/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Yours still has the original drip tip I see.
> 
> My drip tip has gone awol in my vape cupboard somewhere...



Ya, the original driptip
I like it for this atty, suits it well for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

Silver said:


> Ya, the original driptip
> I like it for this atty, suits it well for me


I must dig for mine. 

Maybe that’s a good enough excuse to clean up and sort out the cupboard!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (26/1/18)

I do get the hype behind the goon rda’s. I have a v1 and v1,5 that are both 24mm in size.

Does that make a difference in it not being an OG?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> I do get the hype behind the goon rda’s. I have a v1 and v1,5 that are both 24mm in size.
> 
> Does that make a difference in it not being an OG?


I don’t think so. Definitely counts!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (26/1/18)

It is one of my best rda’s of choice also. Love the fullness and the amazing flavor i am getting from both.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> It is one of my best rda’s of choice also. Love the fullness and the amazing flavor i am getting from both.


I’ve tried plenty others and keep going back to my Goon. 

So it’s here to stay I’ve decided.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> I’ve tried plenty others and keep going back to my Goon.
> 
> So it’s here to stay I’ve decided.



I have never had the posibility to test a hadaley rda before and would like to do so. But from what i understand and have read the hadaley is a more restrictive airflow and for that it might not fit my vaping style. But still would like a test run. 

For now and until further rda’s are tested the goon is my top rda

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/18)

You inspired me @Silver to build a simple build again. 

10 wrap 22g kanthal 3mm ID. 

0.31 ohms and the Goon is shining

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (27/1/18)

Great thread @Paul33.
I also love my OG goon. It's a breeze to build. It can take any build I can imagine. The flavour is amazing I compare every rda I get to it's flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## M5000 (27/1/18)

My faithful 22mm OG. Been running it in squonk mode with an AT Vapor bf pin right from the start.. would part with my V1.5 before this.. machining is excellent and other than the grub screws still looks new..here it is on the Galactika Vega bf mod with the drip tip complimentary of @BumbleBee which is narrower than most 810’s and works best with this 22..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/1/18)

OG goon is still one of my favourite RDA and one that will stay with me forever.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (27/1/18)

I'm thinking of getting a 22mm OG goon to play around with. I'm familiar with the 24 and it was once my dearest companion but my vape style has changed dramatically since. How does the 22 compare to the 24? Is it the same thing just smaller?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (27/1/18)

I got one the other day. 
Been so busy with the new kid it's still in my briefcase

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## M5000 (27/1/18)

@87hunter sir that is the New Goon, the OG is the older version, the logos are different..

@Amir I think it depends more at what vape you are aiming for, personally what I like about the 22 is that it gives awesome flavour and vapour with cooler vape temps if you know what I mean. I like cool vapes for many of my juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (27/1/18)

M5000 said:


> @87hunter sir that is the New Goon, the OG is the older version, the logos are different..
> 
> @Amir I think it depends more at what vape you are aiming for, personally what I like about the 22 is that it gives awesome flavour and vapour with cooler vape temps if you know what I mean. I like cool vapes for many of my juices.



That’s exactly what I’m looking for. How does the 22 cope with single coil builds? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flava (27/1/18)

One of my favourite 22mm rda’s. Lives permanently on the leprechaun.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (27/1/18)

Flava said:


> One of my favourite 22mm rda’s. Lives permanently on the leprechaun.



Love that tip. Where did you get it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flava (27/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> Love that tip. Where did you get it?



Trinity magnum tip from throat punch.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst (27/1/18)

Flava said:


> Trinity magnum tip from throat punch.


Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/18)

Amir said:


> That’s exactly what I’m looking for. How does the 22 cope with single coil builds?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I reckon it’ll be fine @Amir. 

I had a single coil in my 24 for ages and it was a very very vape. 22 would probably just be that much better I’d guess!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (27/1/18)

M5000 said:


> @87hunter sir that is the New Goon, the OG is the older version, the logos are different..
> 
> @Amir I think it depends more at what vape you are aiming for, personally what I like about the 22 is that it gives awesome flavour and vapour with cooler vape temps if you know what I mean. I like cool vapes for many of my juices.



My bad bro. 
Didn' know which one I had

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/18)

87hunter said:


> My bad bro.
> Didn' know which one I had


It’s still puuurrrtttyyy though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/1/18)

M5000 said:


> @87hunter sir that is the New Goon, the OG is the older version, the logos are different..
> 
> @Amir I think it depends more at what vape you are aiming for, personally what I like about the 22 is that it gives awesome flavour and vapour with cooler vape temps if you know what I mean. I like cool vapes for many of my juices.



@M5000 - thats interesting.
I am now wondering which one I have? Lol
Can you look at my photo on the first page and let me know? 
Its a 24mm , that I know

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (27/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> I reckon it’ll be fine @Amir.
> 
> I had a single coil in my 24 for ages and it was a very very vape. 22 would probably just be that much better I’d guess!



I’m gonna try this as soon as I can get my hands on a black 22 OG goon at a good price. I love the versatile easy to build deck set up and how the posts sort of partition the deck. I need one with a squonk pin though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (27/1/18)

Silver said:


> @M5000 - thats interesting.
> I am now wondering which one I have? Lol
> Can you look at my photo on the first page and let me know?
> Its a 24mm , that I know



The OG Goon is the one with 3 airflow circles on either side whereas the newer one has the cyclops style slots if I’m not mistaken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/1/18)

Amir said:


> The OG Goon is the one with 3 airflow circles on either side whereas the newer one has the cyclops style slots if I’m not mistaken.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mine has the three circles @Amir

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (27/1/18)

Silver said:


> Lovely thread @Paul33
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> ...



Goon v1

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (28/1/18)

Silver said:


> Mine has the three circles @Amir


 Then you have the OG original gangsta

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## M5000 (31/1/18)

Amir said:


> That’s exactly what I’m looking for. How does the 22 cope with single coil builds?



Sorry for delayed response was offline.. I did use single coils for a short while and it was good but I still find the Goon to be better with dual coils, I do generally prefer dual coils on atties that are dual coil compatible with generous airflow because I find it easier to restrict airflow from both sides without the vape getting too warm..

@Silver the OG has that triangle logo with the 3 circular airholes, the new G has a big wannabe G logo on the side with the cyclops airflow..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/2/18)

A little fused clapton install before work starts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (3/2/18)

Hoping to shop me an OG soon after trying a friends recently.

Had the v1.5 and the flavour was outstanding,but the OG is a much bigger vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/2/18)

BATMAN said:


> Hoping to shop me an OG soon after trying a friends recently.
> 
> Had the v1.5 and the flavour was outstanding,but the OG is a much bigger vape.


I tried the 1.5 but still prefer my OG.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Asad native Vaper (3/2/18)

I own three OG Goons won't let them go I'm that much inlove with it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (4/4/18)

Is it just me or is there something sexual about this goon with the naval brass drip tip ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (14/4/18)

Anyone interested in getting the 528 Custom Titanium OG Goon ?
This looks so epic ! silver and titanium haha !

http://www.3fvape.com/home/22194-au...tanium-silver-24mm-diameter.html#.WtG8PUxuLIU

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (14/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Anyone interested in getting the 528 Custom Titanium OG Goon ?
> This looks so epic ! silver and titanium haha !
> 
> http://www.3fvape.com/home/22194-au...tanium-silver-24mm-diameter.html#.WtG8PUxuLIU



I wrestled with the idea of getting one, they look so good but I rather got 2 black goons instead.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (14/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I wrestled with the idea of getting one, they look so good but I rather got 2 black goons instead.


They look SOOOOO good lol.
They also include blue titanium posts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (14/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> They look SOOOOO good lol.
> They also include blue titanium posts



Oh damn.. I may need to talk to the minister of finance real quick...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (14/4/18)

To quote Glen, Giggity Giggity.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Halfdaft (14/4/18)

If there's stock end of next month I'm definitely grabbing one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/4/18)

It just keeps on impressing!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (21/4/18)

Went for a Ti. Hoping it was a good idea

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (21/4/18)

M.Adhir said:


> Went for a Ti. Hoping it was a good idea


Damn that is one sexy ass goon, upload a pic with the blue titanium screws in


----------



## M.Adhir (21/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Damn that is one sexy ass goon, upload a pic with the blue titanium screws in


 
When I get around to building it lol. Having a busy few weeks so its gonna remain brand new for a few weeks by the looks of things.


----------



## vicTor (21/4/18)

Paul33 said:


> It just keeps on impressing!!
> 
> View attachment 129843



off subject, what is that juice like ?
I love the artwork on the bottle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (22/4/18)

My three brand new Goons are arriving on Tuesday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (24/4/18)

The best kind of vape mail!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Keyaam (24/4/18)

Still my Favorite RDA!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MrDeedz (24/4/18)

I think I found the thread where I will get some honest opinions .
Lets not be biased please Goon lovers.
Does anyone own a Goon/s and an Authentic Apocalypse RDA.
Let me know your personal Review & Experience lining the 2 RDA's up against each other.
I am most interested in the Flavor experience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (24/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> I think I found the thread where I will get some honest opinions .
> Lets not be biased please Goon lovers.
> Does anyone own a Goon/s and an Authentic Apocalypse RDA.
> Let me know your personal Review & Experience lining the 2 RDA's up against each other.
> I am most interested in the Flavor experience.



I don't think you'll get an unbiased opinion here

But from what I've experienced the goon is easier to build and gives better flavour, it's very versatile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Keyaam (2/5/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (2/5/18)

Keyaam said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My "winner" rating is mostly for the socks...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (12/5/18)

Trusty goon on top of my “never say die” Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (12/5/18)

Love the mug

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> Love the mug


My owner bought it for me but I didn’t want to field any form of questions from the kids so it became my work mug

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (12/5/18)

I really really REALLY want a 22mm goon. 

Did I mention really?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/9/18)

No love for the Goon recently?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zah007 (9/9/18)

I sold mine for R300 with bag @Paul33

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (9/9/18)

Zah007 said:


> I sold mine for R300 with bag @Paul33


22mm?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (9/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zah007 (9/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> 22mm?


Yes 22mm, I'm looking for another 24mm, anyone willing to sell?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zah007 (9/9/18)

Friep said:


> View attachment 144966


If you want to sell im here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (9/9/18)

Zah007 said:


> If you want to sell im here


Thanks man one of the drippers I will never sell still the best deck I have ever used. Flavour is awesome. I need a 22mm in my live.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/9/18)

Friep said:


> I need a 22mm in my live.



Dude I REALLY need a 22mm in life. 

I’m close to selling a kid and grabbing one from throat punch. I know he has stock.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/9/18)

Paul33 said:


> Dude I REALLY need a 22mm in life.
> 
> I’m close to selling a kid and grabbing one from throat punch. I know he has stock.



You'd get more for a kid than just a goon,
Just hope your wife don't see this, of she does tho, just say you meant kidney


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (9/9/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> You'd get more for a kid than just a goon,
> Just hope your wife don't see this, of she does tho, just say you meant kidney
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/11/18)

New coils installed and they’re goooooooood 

@smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (23/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (23/11/18)

That looks awesome @Paul33 !

I want to know what juice you going to vape first on those brand new Smiley coils?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/11/18)

Silver said:


> That looks awesome @Paul33 !
> 
> I want to know what juice you going to vape first on those brand new Smiley coils?


Thanks @Silver but I just installed them. ALL credit to @smilelykumeenit, he does all the hard work. 

@method1 mango sticky rice got dripped and enjoyed first up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks @Silver but I just installed them. ALL credit to @smilelykumeenit, he does all the hard work.
> 
> @method1 mango sticky rice got dripped and enjoyed first up!



Good to hear!
Dont let the rice and mango strands get stuck inside the coils, lol
Enjoy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (23/11/18)

Silver said:


> Good to hear!
> Dont let the rice and mango strands get stuck inside the coils, lol
> Enjoy


Eat and vape same time. 

Multi tasking to the maximum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/1/19)

No matter what RDA I buy it always seems to get chucked in the cupboard somewhere and my ol buddy, my OG goon, takes it place as my favourote RDA ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/19)

If it works well for you and you know it well on your juices then you are winning @Paul33 
I know the feeling with other gear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/1/19)

Silver said:


> If it works well for you and you know it well on your juices then you are winning @Paul33
> I know the feeling with other gear


It does just work for me @Silver 

It’s hassle free and awesome flavour. 

It’s the piece of gear I’ve had the longest so that tells me something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/19)

Old school 3mm 10 wrap 22g kanthal in the goon this morning. Yum on the Minikin at 55.5w

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (5/5/19)

My little Goon family
Goon 25
Goon Titanium
Goon v1.5
Goon 22
Goon LP






Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> My little Goon family
> Goon 25
> Goon Titanium
> Goon v1.5
> ...


I feel like this was my fault as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (5/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> I feel like this was my fault as well


Your feeling is correct!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/19)

Lovely Goon collection @Juan_G 

And that old school coil is not so old school @Paul33 
Must be a fantastic vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/19)

Silver said:


> Lovely Goon collection @Juan_G
> 
> And that old school coil is not so old school @Paul33
> Must be a fantastic vape


Just old school in the sense that everything these days is fancy schmancy @Silver 

It is a fantastic vape and the Minikin continues to deliver all these years later. I can’t tel you how much juice has been over dripped (bad habit of mine) and gone into the button and USB port and it just keeps on going. 

And the goon is just perfection from a rda perspective in my opinion. 

Nothing has come close to it for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (5/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> Just old school in the sense that everything these days is fancy schmancy @Silver
> 
> It is a fantastic vape and the Minikin continues to deliver all these years later. I can’t tel you how much juice has been over dripped (bad habit of mine) and gone into the button and USB port and it just keeps on going.
> 
> ...



That what you are describing *is what vaping is all about* @Paul33 !!
Fancy Schmancy means nothing compared to a setup that you really like and know well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/19)

PS - @Paul33 - agreed on the minikin - mine has taken its fair share of spills and still going strong
Its a trooper of note

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/19)

Silver said:


> That what you are describing *is what vaping is all about* @Paul33 !!
> Fancy Schmancy means nothing compared to a setup that you really like and know well.


I don’t like it, I loooooove it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/19)

Silver said:


> PS - @Paul33 - agreed on the minikin - mine has taken its fair share of spills and still going strong
> Its a trooper of note


It’s truly a never say die piece of equipment!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/6/19)

Sunday aliens

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (2/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

